# Cклониние: человек!



## *Snow*

Привет всем!
У меня проблема со склонинием словы человек:

1 человек, 2,3,4 ???? и 5 ?????

Спасибо за помощь!!!


----------



## rushalaim

*Snow* said:


> Привет всем!
> У меня проблема со склони(е)нием словы(а) человек:
> 
> 1 человек, 2,3,4 ???? и 5 ?????
> 
> Спасибо за помощь!!!


1-4 человека, 5-... человек.


----------



## *Snow*

rushalaim said:


> 1-4 человека, 5-... человек.



Спасибо!!!! А 5 людей неправильно?


----------



## rushalaim

*Snow* said:


> Спасибо!!!! А 5 людей неправильно?


Неправильно.


----------



## *Snow*

rushalaim said:


> Неправильно.



Всё ясно

Большое спасибо!!!!!


----------



## Maroseika

*Snow* said:


> У меня проблема со склонинием словы человек:
> 1 человек, 2,3,4 ???? и 5 ?????


Это называется не склонением, а сочетанием числительных с существительными:
1 человек
2 - 4 человека
5 - 21 человек
22 - 24 человека
и т.д.

А склонение - это трем человекам, тремя человеками и т.п.



> А 5 людей неправильно?


Правильно, но может быть использовано не во всех случаях. Например, когда слово люди используется в устаревшем значении "слуги", в военном значении "солдаты" или в значении "работники" (Возьми трех людей и отправь за патронами (за цементом)).
Кроме того, в сочетании числительного со словом "люди" есть оттенок утраты индивидуальности, то есть 5 людей = 5 _каких-то_ человек: "В темной подворотне его поджидали трое людей". В связи с этим оттенком числительное часто при этом используется в собирательной форме - не трех людей, а троих людей.


----------



## *Snow*

Maroseika said:


> Это называется не склонением, а сочетанием числительных с существительными:
> 1 человек
> 2 - 4 человека
> 5 - 21 человек
> 22 - 24 человека
> и т.д.
> 
> А склонение - это трем человекам, тремя человеками и т.п.
> 
> 
> Правильно, но может быть использовано не во всех случаях. Например, когда слово люди используется в устаревшем значении "слуги", в военном значении "солдаты" или в значении "работники" (Возьми трех людей и отправь за патронами (за цементом)).
> Кроме того, в сочетании числительного со словом "люди" есть оттенок утраты индивидуальности, то есть 5 людей = 5 _каких-то_ человек: "В темной подворотне его поджидали трое людей". В связи с этим оттенком числительное часто при этом используется в собирательной форме - не трех людей, а троих людей.



Спасибо за подробное объяснение!!!! Но у меня ещё вопрос. Просмотрите эти выражения, пожалуйста:
1) с тремя людьми.
2) о трёх людях
2) с пятью людьми
3) о пяти людях
4) трём взрослым людям.

Это значит, что со всеми чистительными, в творительном и предложном падежах, надо использовать слово люди. Правильно????

Извините за мой русский и спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

*Snow* said:


> Это значит, что со всеми чистительными, в творительном и предложном падежах, надо использовать слово люди. Правильно????



Нет.
Общая рекомендация - с количественными числительными в косвенных падежах использовать слово "человек". Однако иногда все-таки лучше использовать слово "люди", например, когда подчеркивается отсутствие индивидуальности, то есть в значении "столько-то каких-то человек".


----------



## Sunshower

*Snow* said:


> Спасибо!!!! А 5 людей неправильно?


Вполне правильно, однако в этом случае лучше звучит не "пять людей", а "пятеро людей".


----------



## Maroseika

Sunshower said:


> Вполне правильно, однако в этом случае лучше звучит не "пять людей", а "пятеро людей".



Пять людей and пятеро людей have different sense. Пятеро introduces the nuance if collective action.


----------



## Russianer

*Snow* said:


> Привет всем!
> У меня проблема со склонинием словы человек:
> 
> 1 человек, 2,3,4 ???? и 5 ?????
> 
> Спасибо за помощь!!!



1, 5 человек.
2,3,4 человека.


----------



## tatibor

трем человекам, тремя человеками и т.п.


человеками - это круто!!!, вернее "это звучит гордо"...
а если серьезно, то слово "человек" не склоняется, а меняется на форму "люди".


----------



## Maroseika

tatibor said:


> трем человекам, тремя человеками и т.п.
> 
> 
> человеками - это круто!!!, вернее "это звучит гордо"...
> а если серьезно, то слово "человек" не склоняется, а меняется на форму "люди".



Простите, но вы не правы. С количественными числительными используются собственные формы склонения слова "человек".
"С пятью людьми", конечно, тоже возможно, но только в некоторых контекстах (люди - слуги, люди - солдаты и т.п.).

Отдельно хочется обратить ваше внимание на учебный характер этого форума. Поэтому писать по-русски тут надо стараться правильно, в частности, начинать предложения с прописных букв.


----------



## angelg12

1 человек, 2 человека, 3 человека, 4 человека, 5 человек......


----------



## YMOPA

В современном русском языке сохранились специальные счётные слова для нумерации человеческих существ (Homo Sapiens) от 2 до 7. "Двое, Трое, Четверо, Пятеро, Шестеро, Семеро".


----------



## rushalaim

YMOPA said:


> В современном русском языке сохранились специальные счётные слова для нумерации человеческих существ (Homo Sapiens) от 2 до 7. "Двое, Трое, Четверо, Пятеро, Шестеро, Семеро".


"Одиннадцатеро" человек.


----------



## YMOPA

rushalaim said:


> "Одиннадцатеро" человек.



Ну нет, даже "восьмеро" уже перебор для суффикса "-ер" с соотв окончанием. Помните у Высоцкого:


> они стояли молча в ряд, _их_ было *восемь*


----------

